# Multiple problems with new drywall installation



## etudor (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi, we recently had our house lifted above the flood plain here in Guerneville, CA, and the second story of the house was completely rebuilt. The drywall on the new story has many problems: cracks along seams and in the corners, pin holes and bubbling, seams showing, etc.

Our contractor continues to insist that this is "normal," but we haven't had any of these problems on the top story where we did the installation and finishing ourselves a couple of years ago.

Frankly, it looks like crap and is continuing to deteriorate, but he seems to think we are being "nit-picky." It seems to us that the mud is just too thin overall, and the joints were not feathered properly to hide the seams. Also, it probably didn't help that no primer was used before painting. Are we crazy, or is this typical?

Any information you can give us will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Hello and welcome etudor, to the best darn DIY'r site on the web.

You are looking at it but it certainly sounds by comparison that your contractor needs to fix the problem. Cracking is either from too much compound or movement, pin holes are not acceptable at all and seams showing through is a sign of a FBN (fly by night) contractor IMHO.

Mark


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> Are we crazy, or is this typical?


Certainly not typical and yes you have reason to be concerned.:yes:


----------



## etudor (Nov 15, 2011)

Here are a few pictures of the installation.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> Our contractor continues to insist that this is normal...


What's he been smokin"? That is some shoddy work there, he needs to fix it. Hide your check book.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Have to agree with Bud, what is that guy smoken, and where can I get some. That looks like a pure crap job!


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

etudor said:


> Hi, we recently had our house lifted above the flood plain here in Guerneville, CA, and the second story of the house was completely rebuilt. The drywall on the new story has many problems: cracks along seams and in the corners, pin holes and bubbling, seams showing, etc. Our contractor continues to insist that this is "normal," but we haven't had any of these problems on the top story where we did the installation and finishing ourselves a couple of years ago. Frankly, it looks like crap and is continuing to deteriorate, but he seems to think we are being "nit-picky." It seems to us that the mud is just too thin overall, and the joints were not feathered properly to hide the seams. Also, it probably didn't help that no primer was used before painting. Are we crazy, or is this typical? Any information you can give us will be greatly appreciated.


The pictures you posted indicate that the problem isn't the drywall. Unfortunately, it's something deeper. Incorrect framing, settling, etc.

As has been said before, hide your checkbook until this is fixed - not just patched, but fixed.


----------



## etudor (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for your comments, gents. To be fair, the contractor has said that the problems are due to settling. DrHicks, what about the seams that are showing through and the pinholes and generally thin layer of mud? Seems like that is just crappy work to me. As for fixing the problems, would you guys recommend that I ask him to reshoot everything, or just fix all of the problem areas? Thanks again!


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Once the cracks are there, there's no "reshooting". The tape has cracked and needs to be torn out and replaced. Otherwise the problem will be back in short order....


----------



## chrisBC (Dec 28, 2010)

I would agree that anywhere that tape is showing and there are bubbles, this is a bad drywalling job; as well as no primer being used, doesn't sound like a professional. However I didn't see any of that in the pics, so I can't say for sure.

However the big cracks in the picture to me indicate a problem with settling/movement in the houses framing, I don't see those being a problem with the drywall installation, but rather another issue that is structural, the reason the cracks occur is movement in the structure.


----------

